# Limping silkie



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So i get home from work and my silver silkie is limping... I cant catch her because she isn't tame. Another reason why taming them is important. 
So after trying to catch her and failing i now have to wait till its dusk to grab her and see what is going on with her foot. I'm hoping its just mud and not bumble foot or something else


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check for heat in the leg.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Also, check her foot for bruising. If she's moving that fast it might not be much of anything.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Dusk cant come fast enough. She runs fast with a limp grrrr


----------



## Akarnf2 (Dec 27, 2014)

Check the foot pad for bumblefoot!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And she is fine. Walking and running with no limp took some hay/mud off her foot that was all caked on


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I should tell you that as they mature they are more willing to allow you to pick them up. Some will always fuss but don't run. Considering all of mine are up there in years, I'm not even sure they can run any more. Although my nine and half year old, King, can take off like nobody's business if he thinks I'm heading for him.

Which reminds me, I need to find some good extra protein for him. He's molting like I've never seen him do before. Guess I'm going to be boiling up some of my own eggs.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

When i bought her in sept she was 9 months old. I hope she calms down


----------

